

Samsung playing with possible phone designs - beothorn
http://www.samsung.com/no/isthisthenext

======
beothorn
I really wish mobile makers tried to deviate from the current mobile design
norm. I am not against touch interfaces, but i sure miss some more physical
buttons.

